# I need a deckhand job in the destin area



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Things didn't work out for the Captain I was working for and he is moving on to other things, which leaves me out of work. I have experience charter, headboat, longline and bandit fishing. I have my drug card and references. Pm me for contact information, and thanks in advance.

Glen Kowalski


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

No offers yet


----------

